# I need a car



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok, so I am pretty sure I'm breaking all the house rules and that my post will be erased before I can shout Brummm brummm, but here it goes. ...

I desperately need to hire a car, long term, any model will do, as long as it is in perfect working condition. 
I'm on a budget of around LE 2000 per month the very very maximun. 

Anyone knows anyone, or can point me to the right direction?

(sorry Maiden and other mods) :sorry: :tape2:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Try CSA classifieds. When we got a quote from a car rental agency it was more than double 2000LE.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Ok, so I am pretty sure I'm breaking all the house rules and that my post will be erased before I can shout Brummm brummm, but here it goes. ...
> 
> I desperately need to hire a car, long term, any model will do, as long as it is in perfect working condition.
> I'm on a budget of around LE 2000 per month the very very maximun.
> ...


There is a company called TREE, offices just before Dandy Mall. They rent cars for long term periods and have several corporate deals with big companies... 
.... bdg seems challenging to me ... the risk is you will be driving around with an old rented unsafe car that will keep on letting you down when needed...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks both, 

yes I realise budget is tight. To be honest we have been renting to a guy for the last couple of years at 1500 per month, but his car became unavailable after returning from summer vacacion . A modest car, but enough to for OH to go to work, occasional trip to Sukhna, shopping trips etc. We had a pretty good deal.

I guess it's just a matter of finding the right car, and the right person willing to rent it. 

Unfortunately agencies will bleed me dry.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

if you asked that last year , could i have got you a brand new Hyundai Verna. Too bad the car is sold now (after finding nobody to rent it out haha). =)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa... If you are about for coffee next Thursday we can ask the ladies who do coffee where they get their cars.. they are all married to Egyptians so that may help with the cost

Maiden


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Maiden, Yes I'm still in for coffee...A quick one, though, school set the kids free at 12:30 on thursdays. 

Will be nice to see you again.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

iCaesar said:


> if you asked that last year , could i have got you a brand new Hyundai Verna. Too bad the car is sold now (after finding nobody to rent it out haha). =)


Oh no what a shame...

I suppose most expats would rather rent an 4x4, and people who settle here for long periods would rather buy. 

We have lived in a " we might be leaving tomorrow" mode for the past four years, if you know what I mean, which is why we havent' bought a car and prefer to rent something cheaper.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Oh no what a shame...
> 
> I suppose most expats would rather rent an 4x4, and people who settle here for long periods would rather buy.
> 
> ...


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Oh no what a shame...
> 
> I suppose most expats would rather rent an 4x4, and people who settle here for long periods would rather buy.
> 
> We have lived in a " we might be leaving tomorrow" mode for the past four years, if you know what I mean, which is why we havent' bought a car and prefer to rent something cheaper.


The problem of that Mode is that it isnt the most ideal solution financially. You have been renting cars for the past 4 years for a total of 72000 Le . That exact amount could have got you a Brand new Verna.
If you plan to stay at least one more year , i'd suggest to buy a Nice Clean Mk2 Golf (1988-1990) for around 35000-40000Le. it will be cheap and hopefully you wont loose that much money reselling it when you are done. trick is to find a clean one. You can always sell it anytime. (Mk2s are fast sellers, and tough cars that work as ideal daily drivers.)



gerhardme1954 said:


> Been here 7 years living in that "we may be leaving tomorrow mode", that is why there is nothing personal in our apartment, and I think it is about time to change that mode... Your best bet is to find a local Egyptian who has a fairly decent car that he is not using, and would rent it for around 2000LE a month easily.


Its harder to find Egyptians that have "Spare cars" that arent using them. You'll find People who bought cars for the intend of renting them out , but those usually ask real high prices. Not sure how much they are asking these days. =)


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

iCaesar said:


> The problem of that Mode is that it isnt the most ideal solution financially. You have been renting cars for the past 4 years for a total of 72000 Le . That exact amount could have got you a Brand new Verna.
> If you plan to stay at least one more year , i'd suggest to buy a Nice Clean Mk2 Golf (1988-1990) for around 35000-40000Le. it will be cheap and hopefully you wont loose that much money reselling it when you are done. trick is to find a clean one. You can always sell it anytime. (Mk2s are fast sellers, and tough cars that work as ideal daily drivers.)
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I would of said buy Evan new, if your not sure how long your staying 
Buy far safest bet.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

bat said:


> Yes I would of said buy Evan new, if your not sure how long your staying
> Buy far safest bet.



Here is the thing, If you stay less than one year there will be no point of buying a brand new car. New car loose value fast. And as far as you get license-plates on it , you loose 10000Le. Add to that the annual depreciation and you will find that you'll loose 1/4th of its price by the first year passing by. 
On a used car , it already "lost its Value". You'll just loose a few grands when selling it. Trick is to find a car in a decent shape. (and be prepared for regular service.)


Think financial , cut your losses.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I know I know ....buying a decent used ride sounds like the sensible option, financially speaking. Wished someone would have told us in 2008 that we would stay in Egypt for that long, then we would have rushed to the car dealership and buy. But now, 2011?, really, I mean it, we might as well leave tomorrow...

Which takes me back to....I need to find a car rental 2000LE, long term (although, we might leave tomorrow, so I cannot commit to the long term bit...). Anyone?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sonrisa... If you are about for coffee next Thursday we can ask the ladies who do coffee where they get their cars.. they are all married to Egyptians so that may help with the cost
> 
> Maiden




Coffee? Do you guys have a secret club meeting?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

charleen said:


> Coffee? Do you guys have a secret club meeting?


lol, Secret club? Wanna join?:tea:

No, not such thing (or not that I am aware of!), MS goes to the CSA on thurdays, and I might pop in if I am around for a quick coffe...which I hope I will be, cos I'd love to say hello, but with the french declaring a teachers strike tomorrow at my kids school, my week is starting already to go pearshape.

Wonder if your school is also going on stike or it's only my kids teachers?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> Coffee? Do you guys have a secret club meeting?




Your welcome to come...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Your welcome to come...


Hi Chris, 

I was at the CSA about 15 minutes ago, but I didn't see you... Sorry if I miss you. Maybe I went too late?
Maybe some other week?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I was at the CSA about 15 minutes ago, but I didn't see you... Sorry if I miss you. Maybe I went too late?
> Maybe some other week?


Innate been here since 11 .40. Maybe in was in buying coffee, catch you next week x

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Innate been here since 11 .40. Maybe in was in buying coffee, catch you next week x
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


No, I did go inside too...and did a couple of rounds in the outdoor area..
I think I must have left just seconds before you arrived!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> No, I did go inside too...and did a couple of rounds in the outdoor area..
> I think I must have left just seconds before you arrived!




did you read the notice board? Car and driver for hire was posted


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, thansk MS. I suppose you mean not the one of $1000 per month, but the other one...Perhaps I should give him a call...But I dont' really want a driver, just the car. 


Anyways, I am happy to announce that we *almost* have found our car now... We were supposed to get it last night, but nothing is straight forward... so anyway, long story short, my husband test drove it yesterday, and he was pleased...but, actually, when test drive was over, he was told that it is not going to be that one, as it turns out, but it will be "same, same" or "same same, but different" (cant remember the exact wording)...

Oh dear, re reading my post, it sounds like maybe we should keep searching...

I've have had one of those weeks...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Yes, thansk MS. I suppose you mean not the one of $1000 per month, but the other one...Perhaps I should give him a call...But I dont' really want a driver, just the car.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I am happy to announce that we *almost* have found our car now... We were supposed to get it last night, but nothing is straight forward... so anyway, long story short, my husband test drove it yesterday, and he was pleased...but, actually, when test drive was over, he was told that it is not going to be that one, as it turns out, but it will be "same, same" or "same same, but different" (cant remember the exact wording)...
> ...


Well you do live in Egypt......sounds a bit like the "original copy watch" i was once going to buy..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahh yes the old same same but different lol


----------

